# (II) Temperatura Máxima em Outubro de 2010



## AnDré (27 Set 2010 às 12:22)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Outubro de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Mínima em Outubro de 2010
(III) Precipitação máxima em Outubro de 2010
(IV) Precipitação máx. em 24h em Outubro 2010


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2010 às 12:37)

29,0ºC a 29,9ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Set 2010 às 12:41)

30,0°C a 30,9°C


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2010 às 12:49)

31,0ºC a 31.9ºC


----------



## David sf (27 Set 2010 às 12:51)

29,0 a 29,9 ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2010 às 13:02)

<= 27,9ºc


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2010 às 13:17)

Eu aposto num Outubro fresco, por isso: *<= 27,9ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Set 2010 às 13:54)

28ºC a 28.9ºC.


----------



## vitamos (27 Set 2010 às 14:18)

34 a 34,9ºC.


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2010 às 15:03)

28,0ºc  28,9ºc


----------



## João Soares (27 Set 2010 às 17:05)

Aposto no intervalo: *30,0ºC a 30,9ºC*

Provavelmente, no Interior Alentejano.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2010 às 17:39)

31,0ºC a 31,9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2010 às 17:56)

30,0ºC a 30,9ºC


----------



## Z13 (27 Set 2010 às 18:08)

29ºc29,9ºc


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2010 às 18:39)

28.0 a 28.9ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Set 2010 às 19:54)

34,0ºC a 34,9ºC.


----------



## rcjla (27 Set 2010 às 23:47)

32,0ºC a 32,9ºC .Ninguém tinha votado.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Set 2010 às 00:52)

28,0ºC a 28,9ºC


----------



## Aurélio (28 Set 2010 às 18:10)

Votei em 34º pois acredito num longo Verão aqui no sul do país apenas interrompido pela pequena possibilidade de alguma chuvinha (<3 mm) no proximo Domingo !!
Depois muito calor de final de Verão !!


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2010 às 18:51)

30,0ºC a 30,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2010 às 20:07)

De *29,0ºC* a *29,9ºC*, é a minha opção.


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2010 às 21:14)

30,0ºC a 30,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2010 às 21:51)

31,0ºC a 31,9ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Set 2010 às 21:53)

30ºC a 30.9ºC


----------



## Teles (30 Set 2010 às 21:57)

29,0ºC a 29,9ºC


----------



## Thomar (30 Set 2010 às 21:59)

Votei no intervalo* 31,0ºC a 31,9ºC *!


----------



## Paulo H (30 Set 2010 às 22:26)

29 a 29.9C


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2010 às 12:56)

Penso que é na casa dos 29ºC que estamos.
E se calhar daí não passamos.


----------



## AnDré (15 Out 2010 às 13:36)

A inflação chegou também aos valores da temperatura da EMA de Coruche, e pôs toda a gente fora de jogo! 






-----------------------

Atenção que há mais de 24horas que a estação apresenta valores de temperatura que não correspondem certamente à realidade.


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2010 às 16:13)

*31,7ºC* foi a temperatura máxima registada na EMA de São Vicente (Madeira).
No continente penso que nem se chegou aos 30ºC.
Nos Açores a máxima foi de 29,4ºC no Corvo.

Assim, os vencedores desta sondagem são: *AnDré, andres, Chasing Thunder, Thomar, Veterano* que votaram no intervalo: 31,0ºC a 31,9ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Nov 2010 às 13:18)

Quentinha
Parabéns aos restantes vencedores da sondagem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Nov 2010 às 22:33)

eheh, mais uma vez acertei.


----------

